# update on my quanset hut project



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Been steadily getting things done,this thing has more nuts and bolts than you can imagine. eight panels per arch 12 bolts nuts and washers at each joint, once I start standing them up each overlap has 132 bolts. I just finished making the anchor pieces out of 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1/4 angle iron. I have put together 30 of the 49 arches,and I am beginning to place the anchors,I am running out of room on the slab and need to start standing them up to make room to build the rest.Each short anchor has two 3 1/2 inch tapcons (1/4'') holding it to the concrete and the larger ones on the backside of the arch has three of them.Here are a few pics


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Very interesting...Lookin' forward to more pictures!! Can you make a photobucket account so we can see all?? edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing Rusty. That is quite the building you have going up there. I bet you are glad that it is all coming together!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Ken TX said,Iam also interested.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks to be a big shed, what size is the pad? Who's the manufacturer of this unit and were there any hidden expences encountered or delays in shipment. I ask because I have considered this type of building for myself but have heard too many horror stories from others who have bought them with pieces missing etc.. Looks good from what I can see so far, are you doing it yourself and how many hours do you forsee it taking to complete? Thanks for the pictures, keep them coming. Bye


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought the building from a company in Pensylvania, Called Crown International steel building systems The phone is 1-800-457-2206, There are several manufacturers of these buildings and I requested quotes from alot of them, I was origanally looking for a 50'x100' bldg. this company called me and said if I could go 60'x100' he could make me a deal. Appearently the U.S. military had originally ordered this Bldg. in a 200' length and he would cut it in half for me for $23,000.00 He also gave me free shipping and three months storage to get my home equity loan together. I am the only one actually putting this together at this time, mainly because I am all I can afford (and I'm told I'm overpaid) however when I start winching them up into place I will try to get a couple of friends to help in that process. for that I have a 2000 pound winch with a wireless remote I intend to attach that to the scaffold along with a dual pully system. the only problem I encountered was the trucking company they used was a day late and cost me money to get some out to unload because my tracor wont pick up a 4400 pound pallet. I am also the contractor on this job, I hired a local construction company to do the slab ,they provided labor and I paid for supplies, worked out good. total cost about 50k for a 6000 square foot building. The biggest hidden expense was the amount of dirt I had to purchace to level the site and then mound it high enough to not wash away and expose the footers. I will look into photobucket but where I am there is no cable for internet so I connect thru the 3G on my smart phone,I plug the phone into my lap tops USB port and I can get on but downloads take forever like using dial up,so I do most of my posting when I am home other wise I am mostly posting using the phone (very slow,fat thumbs) thanks for the comments and Merry Cristma hana kwanzica to all.


----------

